# Christmas in Umbria



## Koalabear (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm going to spend this Christmas and New Year in Umbria with my 10 year old son. We're travelling there from the UK by train so it's all going to be a bit of an adventure!  
I'm after a bit of advice on how easy it will be to get around - I've looked up quite a bit of info on trains, buses etc though - and suggestions of things to do, things to buy for our Christmas meal, etc. Oh, we're staying in Umbertide which is quite a small place but it's got a few shops etc and seeing that we're arriving on 18th, we should hopefully have plenty of time to buy everything we need, right? Errr...right?!?! 

We are REALLY excited about this trip!!!!!!! :clap2:


----------

